# 1315 hard to shift into gear



## seanwowo (Jun 15, 2012)

Have a 1315 I acquired in a package deal. I work on and always owned John Deere. I've got the tractor looking good and running great. I am however having issues with the shifter not working properly. Almost impossible to shift in and out of gear when it's running and very hard when it's not. Any help would be great.


----------

